# Can you identify this mystery plant?



## jjkOC (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I found this seedling growing in my parents neighborhood in an empty plot of land and replanted it in a pot and brought it back home. It grew steadily over the last year and now it is over 2 ft across. It has finally flowered and I wonder if anyone knows what it is? It's not anything I've come across yet around Orange County, CA.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 13, 2013)

I forget the name, I think it starts with an H.
The plant is very invasive and will come up from seed all over your yard.
At least it is a pretty noxious weed.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 13, 2013)

Centranthus ruber.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 13, 2013)

I was close, the 9th letter is h. 
:rollhappy:


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Secun! Mystery solved! 

Thanks for trying Lance! And yes, it's a very pretty weed!



Secundino said:


> Centranthus ruber.


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2013)

Hehe, thanks for the smile, Lance! Pretty for a weed. 

Speaking of invasives, does anyone know if the Golden Ball tree is? It's damned seeds are invading all my raised beds. Grrr!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 14, 2013)

jjkOC said:


> Thanks Secun! Mystery solved!
> 
> Thanks for trying Lance! And yes, it's a very pretty weed!



Fortunatly, this beauty is not an invasive weed everywhere! They are not weeds in North Eastern.


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 15, 2013)

This is a Centranthus ruber or the red Valeriane.


----------

